# Leaving in a Few Days for BVI



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't wait! At that point where I think I've got everything together, ready to go, and just getting excited.

We'll be on a 36' monohull from Sunsail for a week. Hoping that the weather holds out nice.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

All you need to pack is half the clothes and four times the cash you think you will need!!!!

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Have fun - I'll be in the BVI in month and can't wait. Remember to post your experiences to this thread once you return...


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

Checkout the BVI section on traveltalkonline.com for good BVI forums


----------



## mmmsted (Oct 9, 2012)

Good luck. Will b doing the same next fall. Too old for the New England winters.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, we're back. Had an absolutely GREAT week in the BVI. We had a 36' monohull from Sunsail. First time with Sunsail in the BVI and I have to say that their facilities are really nice.

Photobucket with some pictures...
BVI-2012 Photos by dlmillion | Photobucket


----------

